# Hair...growing forward...



## Catmat (May 9, 2021)

My little girl is 6 months old her hair on the top of her head grows forward giving her a sheepdog look lol..i keep it in a top knot because it is always in her eyes....any suggestions...should i cut it? How do i get it to grow back.....when i bathe her i blow it dry but it still goes forward...


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Catmat said:


> My little girl is 6 months old her hair on the top of her head grows forward giving her a sheepdog look lol..i keep it in a top knot because it is always in her eyes....any suggestions...should i cut it? How do i get it to grow back.....when i bathe her i blow it dry but it still goes forward...


Awww. I love the top knot. She’s adorable.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is actually normal. Their hair will naturally form bangs and cover their eyes. You can cut it or you can put it up in a top knot.


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

Chvilla1 said:


> Awww. I love the top knot. She’s adorable.


I think she is cute too. You cant change the direction the hair grows as far as I know. I keep Lucky;s top short


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

My Zoey's hair does the same thing. I go back and forth wether or not to cut it or keep it up in the top knot. The top knot always wins. But i do love when it just hangs in front of her eyes. I say she is the smallest sheepdog ever.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Nani's does the same thing. This is after a blow dry brushing it back. Still goes forward. I do pigtails now that it's long enough.


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Catmat said:


> My little girl is 6 months old her hair on the top of her head grows forward giving her a sheepdog look lol..i keep it in a top knot because it is always in her eyes....any suggestions...should i cut it? How do i get it to grow back.....when i bathe her i blow it dry but it still goes forward...


i would not cute it. what helps me is I put a tie in the very front of her hair. Then I do a 2 Nd one behind it using hair from behind it , then I add the front tied hair with it. This seems to help it stay in .I don’t like to make the tie to tight. When the very front grow a little bit more I will not have to do this . I like watching Maltese obsession on YouTube to get ideas of grooming. I cut my dogs hair by watching it . Not sure if you want to go that far ? I used to cut people’s hair , so it’s not that hard for me .


----------

